# Fake GT Performer oder was?



## flunderkoenig (1. Juli 2016)

Moin,

1. bis jetzt hatte ich mit BMX Bikes garnix zu tun, hab aber das Haus voll Classic MTB s.

Jetzt hab ich mir heute billig ein BMX Bike gezogen und wüsste gerne was es ist.
Auf den ersten Blick sieht es aus wie ein Performer, allerdings steht nirgends GT drauf.
Decals sagen O'Neill, dazu spuckt Google aber nix aus?

Also was isses ?

Kaufhausgurke?
Geht so?
Der weltweit einzige Performer Prototyp mit innen vergoldeten Rohren ?

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand was zu dem Hobel sagen kann.

Baujahr und Hersteller würden mich interessieren!


----------



## Laschpuffer (1. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht es denn unterm Tretlager aus, gibt's da ne Rahmennummer o.ä.? Und die hinteren Ausfallenden, ist dort was innen eingeprägt? Auf allen GT Performer-Bildern die ich gesehen habe, hatte das Performer kein gerades Unterrohr. Dein Erwerb hat eins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 253143 (1. Juli 2016)

Hi Flunderkönig,
sieht nem GT Pro von Anfang der 80er recht ähnlich.

Wenn der nächste Regentag/ Winter kommt kannst du dich ja mal durch die Bilder klicken 

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/


----------



## flunderkoenig (1. Juli 2016)

Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut. 
Unter dem Tretlager war ziemlich sicher mal eine Nummer, zumindest sind da Schleifspuren welche so aussehen als hätte man da ne Nummer rausgeschliffen.

Die Ausfallenden sind frei von irgendwelchen Markierungen, zumindest was im verdreckten Zustand zu sehen ist.
Ich Putz nachher mal drüber....vielleicht findet sich ja noch was. 

Was mir bei den Performer Bildern im Netz noch aufgefallen ist das die Ausfallenden hinten immer mit mehreren Löchern versehen waren. 
Ausserdem ist recht häufig ein GT Logo am Abschluss des Oberrohr, die Stelle ist bei meinem Bike einfach glatt.


----------



## --- (29. Juli 2016)

flunderkoenig schrieb:


> Unter dem Tretlager war ziemlich sicher mal eine Nummer, zumindest sind da Schleifspuren welche so aussehen als hätte man da ne Nummer rausgeschliffen.





flunderkoenig schrieb:


> Also was isses ?


Ganz offensichtlich Hehlerware.


----------



## gumisuae (29. Juni 2017)

Was mir bei den Performer Bildern im Netz noch aufgefallen ist das die Ausfallenden hinten immer mit mehreren Löchern versehen waren.
Ausserdem ist recht häufig ein GT Logo am Abschluss des Oberrohr, die Stelle ist bei meinem Bike einfach glatt.


----------



## Lousa (30. Juni 2017)

Keine GT Prägung
Keine Löcher an den Ausfallenden
Kein gebogenes Unterrohr

Meines Erachtens kein GT. Eher guter Nachbau mit sauberen Schweißnähten und brauchbaren Komponenten.

Jahrgang Ende 80er/Anfang 90er würde ich tippen.


----------

